# Light Show Master 2.0.1 Beta released!



## Xpendable (Sep 29, 2007)

We just released a quick new update this evening (September 30, 2008) with the following items:

New Features: 
Completely reworked the show schedule logic. The 7-day schedule has been replaced with show events that allow you to create an unlimited number of events that have their own start/stop date and times. You are no longer limited to starting/stopping your shows on the hour or half-hour. You can now have events that span minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or even years! You now can even create multiple events for a single day.
Added new show trigger feature. With this option enabled, now your show will only start playing if it is currently during one of the scheduled events and if a specific Insteon device (such as a motion detector) has triggered Light Show Master to start playing. You just link the trigger device as a controller with the PLM as the responder, and enter the device id of the trigger device in the Show Properties window. When Light Show Master is triggered, it will play the show through once and then go back to waiting for a trigger. 
Bug Fixes: 

Fixed bug when trying to add sequences to the show that were created with 2.0.x that resulted in the file validation to fail. 


Download the new version here:
JLTSoft

(Light Show Master is a software product that works in conjunction with plug-in Insteon home automation hardware (sold separately) that allows you to create animated light shows with music for Halloween (or any other holiday or event).


----------

